# Bach and a snowstorm



## clhguitar (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice. Is that you playing?


----------



## clhguitar (May 28, 2012)

Yes, it is! I'm working through that whole suite right now.


----------

